# DX10 die letzte relevante Grafik-API?



## Löschzwerg (11. März 2008)

TG Daily hat ein ziemlich interessantes Interview mit Tim Sweeney, CEO von Epic Games, geführt.

In erster Linie geht es in den beiden Teilen um den Sinn des PCs als "Gaming-Plattform" und um die zukünftige Entwicklung der Grafikschnittstelle sowie der Grafikberechnung.

Teil1:
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36390/118/

Teil2:
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36410/118/

Zwar beides auf englisch, aber ziemlich Informativ  Immer wieder schön zu lesen/hören wie eigentlich die Software-Entwickler über die Zukunft denken.

Irgendwer hat doch hier im Forum behauptet Raytracing sei kein Thema 
Tim Sweeney hat immerhin die Unreal-Engine mit zu verantworten und klingt bezogen auf dieses Thema eigentlich ziemlich positiv eingestellt.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (24. März 2008)

Fänd ich aber mal voll sinnlos das DX10 die letzte grafik APi sein wird, es sollte erst vorbei sein, wenn wir die Grafi kwie im realen leben haben, DX10 find ich super schön , aber damit aufzuhören wäre voll langeweilig, ich denke MS wir wohl eher mal so machen  DX10 grafik, DX11 Physik (find ich voll sinnlos weil Hallo Die richtig guten CPUs können sich ja schon immer ausruhen meistens... agesehen von PhysX wobei es dafür Cuda gibt, da benötige ich kein DX11) DX12 grafik, DX9 hat sich lange gehalten, denke auch in DX10 wird es so sein ( auhc DX9 kann alle DX10 befehle blos langsamer, d.h. DX10 is wie ein Booster^^)
Irgendwann brauchen wir wieder einen Boost


----------



## der_schnitter (24. März 2008)

Ich denke,die Hardware- und Spielehersteller werden nicht so schnell was ändern.Solange sie noch Geld verdienen,und das tun sie im Moment ja noch ordentlich,können sie den bisherigen Kurs beibehalten.Die Industrie ist sich nicht einmal einig.Wenn Nvidia wirklich die PhysX-Technologie auch AMD zur Verfügung stellen würde,wäre das ein enormer Erfolg für Entwickler,Hersteller und Spieler.Aber grundsätzlich hat der Mann von Epic recht,die Onboardgrafiken sind Gift für Leute,die ab und zu mal spielen wollen.Wobei ich finde,dass die meisten "richtigen" Gamer das sowieso schon wissen und einen großen Bogen darum machen.


----------



## SilentDemise (29. März 2008)

hm, Crunsher ich glaub du misinterpretierst seine Aussage etwas. 
er sagt nicht das die entwicklungen aufhören werden, sondern dass die spieler entwickler in zukunft mehr selbst entwickeln und nicht mehr auf Direct X zurückgreifen.
Direct X deckt zwar einen großen Bereich ab, aber wie er eben auch sagt, wird auch heute schon einiges angepasst.
nachteil wäre wiederum, dass kleinere Schmieden unter umständen dann Geldsorgen bekommen würden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (30. März 2008)

aber mal im ernst.... macht's denn so nen großen unterschied, ob dx oder was anderes ?
in gewissen abständen werden sich die herren entwickler doch immer was neues einfallen lassen [müssen], sei es wegen der untauglickeit der alten techniken für neue ansprüche oder damit die industrie gerechtfertigt neue sachen auf den markt schmeißen und für teures geld verkaufen kann... agp -> pcie -> pcie 2.0 ;dx 9.0b -> dx9.0c -> dx 10.0 usw...
insgesamt hoff ich blos, dass, egal was kommt, die techniken wenigstens etwas abwärtskompatibel sein werden... spätestens wenn diese neue technik dann nicht mehr mit dx basierten spielen funktioniert, ist der spass vorbei


----------

